# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  زعل جماعي

## عوامية صفوانية

سلآآآآآآم


سمعتوا عن شركة النقل الجماعي صح !!
وفي العمل عرفتوا معنى الاداء الجماعي صح !!
وفي الحفلات قريتوا عن الزواج الجماعي صح !!
وفي الكورة.. شفتوا اللعب الجماعي صح !!

بس بصراحة اول مرة اسمع عن
الزعل جمااااعي  :bigsmile:  


شوفو الحلوة ذي
اذا زعلت
وش تسوي
.
.
.
.
.
.
.









تجننننننننن موووو ^_^ خخخخ
يا ألبي عليها كسرت خاطري 
تحياااتوو

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياغناتي
يااااااااااقلبي عليها
تجنننننننننننننننننننننننن
غاليتي واختي عوامية صفوانية/تسلمين يالغلا على الصوره الحلوووه
ربي يعطيك الف عافيه
موفقه لكل خيروصلاح
دمتي بود
لاخلا ولاعدم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

_ههههههههه_
_مسكينه تبغاهم يشركوها زعلتها_
_يسلموا_ 
_يخليك ربي_

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

وربي قمرررررر

يسلموووو يالغلا

طرح رااااائع وممتع

----------


## همس الصمت

يحليلها تهبل هي وإلي معها ..
والزعل الجماعي كتير حلو 
هههههههههههه
الله يعطيكِ العافية عوامية على الصورة الحلوة ..
موفقة دااااااااائماً ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مسكينه 

هههههه

زانه زانه الحلوه زعلانه


ههههه


الله يعطيك العافيه

تحياتوو

----------


## عوامية وأفتخر

هههههههههههه
تسلمي على الصوره الحلوه.

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

دمعة طفله يتيمه
أنين القلب 
لؤلؤة الحجاز
همس الصمت
gumus
عوامية وافتخر

يسلموووو ع التواااجد الحلووو
لا خلا ولا عدم منكم جميع
موفقين لكل خير 
تحيااااتوووو

----------


## عطور

يا عمــــــــــــــــــــري ها الجاهـــــــــــــــــــلهـــــ

----------


## موهبهـ

يااااااااااااااااااااااي شكلها قمر 

مشكورة عوامية صفوانية

على الموضوع الحلو

----------


## فرح

حلويييين الاطفااال بزعلهم وبفرحهم 
براااااااااءتهم تحليهم ...
يحليلها جناااااااان ،،
يسلمووو غاااليتي عواميه صفوانيه
وتسلم الاياادي ويعطيك العاافيه
 دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## وريد الورود

مشكوررررررررة
عواميـــــــ صفوانيــــــ ـــــــــــة

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

عطور
زوران
فرح
وريد الورود

يسلموووووو ع التواااجد العطر 
لا عدمنا هيك طله 
موفقين لكل خير 
دمتم بود

----------


## علوكه

_مسكينه_
_هههههه_
_يسلموووووووو_

----------


## أموله

{{ يســلمووو }}

----------


## همسة ألم

ياعمري 
شكلها خفيفة دم 
يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

حلوووووووووووووووووووه
              تجنن يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## روحانيات

...


يسلمووو عالصور..

ههههه



...

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

علوكه
اموله
همسة ألم
زهرة الفردوس
روحانيات

يسلموووو ع الطله الحلوه
لا عدمناكم جميع

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ياعيووووووووونييييييييي

تجنن 

الله يحفظها..


يعطيك العافية حبابة ..

ع الصور الجنااااااااااااان...

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..

دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## اول دمعة

هههههههههههههه
ليش الحلوه زعلانه هي وربعها 
يسلمووووووووووووووو اختي على الصوره
مرررررررررررره تهبل 
تقبلي مروري 
ودمتي لكل خير

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ياحليلها تجنننننننننننننننننننننن*
*مسكينة حرام من مزعلنها*
*بصراحة تهبل البنت*
*الله يخليها الى اهلها*
*مشكورة اختي عوامية على الصورة*
*ما ننحرم من جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## ahmadmobireek

حلوه الحركة

----------

